# International SOS



## thegreypilgrim (Dec 30, 2010)

I am quite interested in this firm, however I am equally suspicious of them. It's one of those things that sounds too good to be true. This is a company that lists medical planning and emergency medical response as among its services, hires paramedics, offers an opportunity for exotic travel, rather generous compensation, and some exciting "non-traditional" EMS experience.

The scheduling seems rather unique as well in that they offer what they refer to as "locum" positions (consisting of 3-8 week deployments) or "permanent rotational positions (4-12 paid weeks on, 4-12 paid weeks off) in both on-shore and off-shore contexts.

Like I said, it sounds rather enticing. I'm a bit leery of this though. It's a for-profit firm...operating in mainly third world regions. I'm guessing there can be potential for serious ethical dilemmas here...I'm imagining wealthy western expatriates (the employees/personnel of the large companies contracting IOSS's services) having access to these services while the locals continue to toil in their poverty next door. I can also foresee disaster/evacuation type scenarios where, once again, it will be the "clients" who receive any and all aid.

Maybe I just have an entirely over-active imagination, but I still think these are valid concerns. There isn't much information circulating around the web on this company (other than what's on their official website) and I imagine there are reasons for this. Does anyone know anything about them though? Are they similar to other sketchy international security/medical/disaster planning firms like Blackwater or KBR? Or are they pretty legit as far its operations are concerned?


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 30, 2010)

Mate, no need to be suspicious.

They are a legitimate company that has been in business a very long time with clients all over the world. I have several friends who have been working for them for years. The pay and scheduling is exactly what they tell you. They have offered me stints myself but I can not commit to what they needed so I had to regretfully pass.

I would not hesitate in a second to work for them if my personal situation ever changed.

They are nothing like KBR or BW , are very legitimate and if you get opportunity to work for them...jump on it!


Do not know how far into the process you are...but I have a direct email to the person who hires if you need it.


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 30, 2010)

I think https://www.globalrescue.com/index.cfm might be a similar kind of company. I learned about it here, I believe; I have no experience of any kind with any of these companies, and can offer no comment on them at all. I'm just mentioning the name of another company offering what seems like similar services.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Dec 30, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Mate, no need to be suspicious.
> 
> They are a legitimate company that has been in business a very long time with clients all over the world. I have several friends who have been working for them for years. The pay and scheduling is exactly what they tell you. They have offered me stints myself but I can not commit to what they needed so I had to regretfully pass.
> 
> ...


Haha, what can I say I'm a suspicious man. Thanks for the info, that's actually encouraging to hear as well. I'm nowhere near qualified to work for them yet as I've only been a medic for just over a year - just trying to look at future options.


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 30, 2010)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Haha, what can I say I'm a suspicious man. Thanks for the info, that's actually encouraging to hear as well. I'm nowhere near qualified to work for them yet as I've only been a medic for just over a year - just trying to look at future options.



I am in the same boat, only been a medic a year but in EMS since 2006. I applied but they told me I do not have enough expierince,


----------

